# اللهجة العراقية: صرف الضمائر المتصلة للفعل <قال/gaal>



## arabiclearner

السلام عليكم,

اللهجة العراقبة:كيف تصرف الضمائر المتصلة للفعل <قال/gaal>, لكل الضمائر و أشكال الفعل,ماضيا و مضارعا؟ هل هي هكذا:
huwa gaallee
humma gaaloolii
hiyya gaalatee
aaniظinta gitlee
inti gitiilii
intum gittuulii
ihna ?
و كيف تصريف سائرها؟

شكرا 
[COLOR=#000000 ! important][FONT=Arial ! important][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## arabiclearner

توضيحا لما سبق:

كيف نقول بالعراقية...:

"قلتُ/قلنا/قلتَ/قلتِ/قلتم/قال/قالت/قالوا" مع: "لي-لنا-له-لها-لهم-لكَ-لكِ-لكم"
و أيضا, نفس تصريف لأفعال المضارع.


----------



## Mahaodeh

arabiclearner said:


> السلام عليكم,
> 
> اللهجة العراقبة:كيف تصرف الضمائر المتصلة للفعل <قال/gaal>, لكل الضمائر و أشكال الفعل,ماضيا و مضارعا؟ هل هي هكذا:
> Huwa gaallee
> humma gaaloolii
> hiyya gaalatee
> aaniظinta gitlee
> inti gitiilii
> intum gittuulii
> ihna ?
> و كيف تصريف سائرها؟
> 
> شكرا
> [color=#000000 ! Important][font=arial ! Important][/font][/color]



هوَّ قَلّي أكثر شيوعا من هوَّ قالّي
همَّ قالولي صحيحة، وأيضا همَّ قلّولي
هيَّ قالتلي صحيحة
هنَّ قالنلي تستخدم لجماعة النساء، ولكنها بدأت بالاختفاء من بغداد على الأقل
إنتَ قِتلي، بدون آني
إنتي قلتيلي صحيحة
إنتو قلتولي، بدون الميم في الضمير
إحنا قلنالي - بالطبع من حيث المعنى هي غير صحيحة ولكن من حيث التصريف صحيحة

لا أدري أية تصاريف أخرى تريد، ولكنني سأغير المفعول به:
هوَّ قلَّة \ قالّة \ قلهة \ قالِلهة \ قلهم \ قالِلهم \ قلهن \ قالِلهن 
همَّ ققلّولة \ قالولة \ قلّولهم \ قالولهم \ قلّولهة \ قالولهة \ قلّلوهن \ قالولهن
هيَّ قلّتلة \ قالتلة \ قالتلهم \ قالتلهن
هِنَّ \ قلّنلة \ قالنلة \ قالنهم \ قالنلهة \ قالنلهن
إنتَ قِتلَة \ قِلِتلَة \ قِتِّلهم \ قلتِلهم \ قتِّلهة \ قلتلهة \ قتّلهن \ قلتلهن
إنتي قتّيلة \ قلتيلة \ قتّيلهم \ قلتيلهم \ قتّيلهة \ قلتيلهة \ قتّيلهن \ قلتيلهن 
إنتو قتّولة \ قلتولة \ قتّولهم \ قلتولهم \ قتّولهة \ قلتولهة \ قتّولهن \ قلتولهن
إحنا قنّالة \ قلنالة \ قنَالهم \ قلنالهم \ قنّالهة \ قلنالهة \ قنّالهن \ قلنالهن

أرجو أن يكون هذا مفيدا


----------



## arabiclearner

Mahaodeh said:


> لا أدري أية تصاريف أخرى تريد...
> 
> أرجو أن يكون هذا مفيدا



جزاك الله خيرا على جهدك يا ماهة.  قصدت من قبل:
كيف نصرف <قال>والضمائر المتصلة بالمضارع, هل هو هكذا:
  aani agul+lak/lich/lakum/la/lahaa/lahum/lana 
  ihna nigul+lak/lich/lakum/la/lahaa/lahum/lana
huwwa yigul+li/^^^
 hiyya/inta tigul+li/^^^
humma yigul+li/^^^
inti ?
intu ?
ما عراف الصرف في اﻷخيرين.


----------

